# Mike Houser?



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

One of most underrated bands below Mason Dixon line? Too bad he dead but some may argue Jimmy Herring plays Houser better than Houser? Pulled from the archives , H.O.R.D.E. flashbacks ...here mike playing JACK, classic ****






Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------

